

Ask HN: Review my web app Followmy.tv - LemonJuice

Followmy.tv is a social web app built to make it easier to track your tv shows. It tells you when the next episode is airing and allows you to discover new tv shows and share them with your friends.<p>The web app is built on a LAMP stack and uses the CakePHP 1.3 framework.<p>Check it out and let me know what you think!<p>http://followmy.tv
======
LemonJuice
Clickable link:

<http://followmy.tv>

